# Frage...



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich wollte mit einfachem Programmieren beginnen und habe mir dazu die jar-Datei von xlogo.tuxfamily.org geholt.

Jetzt ist es aber so, dass ich die Anwendung nur von meinem MemoryStick oder Desktop ausführen kann, nicht aber wenn ich sie in meinem Laufwerk F habe...Woran könnte das liegen?
Interessiert mich einfach.


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Wie führst du die jar-Datei denn aus? Mit Doppelklick? Was passiert denn, wenn du die Datei in deinem Laufwerk F ausführst? Passiert garnichts? Wenn du die Datei dort über die Konsole startest, siehst du evtl. Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab' schon mit Doppelklick und Rechtsklick öffnen mit Java(TM) Platform SE binary versucht, es passiert einfach gar nichts.


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, geh mal in die Konsole und dann dorthin, wo die Datei liegt (Laufwerk F) und starte mal mit 
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar <Dateiname.jar>
```
. Dann müsstest du evtl. Fehlermeldungen bekommen.


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Wie gehe ich in die Konsole? Ich weiss nicht, was das ist.


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Hast du Windows? Wenn ja, dann heisst das dort "Eingabeaufforderung". Das findest du unter Alle Programme -> Zubehör... Dort musst du dann in das Verzeichnis auf Laufwerk F wechseln, dorthin wo deinen jar-Datei liegt und die mit dem oben genannten Befehl versuchen zu starten.


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Wie wechsle ich aufs F?


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

```
F:
```


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie habe ich es falsch eingegeben, habe einen Syntaxfehler


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Hmm, ich kann leider nicht hellsehen, wie du es eingegeben hast. Bist du auch schon ins Verzeichnis gewechselt, wo deine jar liegt?


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe es wie oben eingetippt
Ja, im CMD steht:
F:\>


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Liegt die jar-Datei denn auch dort? Wenn nicht, musst du natürlich auch in das entsprechende Verzeichnis wechseln. Wenn sie da liegt, was genau hast du eingegeben und was bekommst du denn für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Bild


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Ach so, sorry, natürlich ohne diese eckigen Klammern um den Dateinamen herum... Hatte ich nur dazu geschreiben, weil es ein Platzhalter sein soll.


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist etwas erschienen...


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

OK, probier mal, ob das funktioniert:  
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar F:\xlogo.jar
```


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mai 2012)

wakarimashita hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt ist etwas erschienen...


Dann liegt dein jar File nicht auf F:


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Bild


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Na, dann schau doch erst mal nach, ob dein jar-File wirklich dort liegt.


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Es liegt im F


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Nein Quatsch einen Moment...war falsch
Jetzt ist sie am richtigen Ort und es steht:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\Silas>java -jar F:\xlogo.jar
No File ".xlogo". Will create one...
Creating tmp_xlogo directory - success: true
Copying tmp_xlogo.jar - success: true
Copying jh.jar - success: true
Copying vecmath.jar - success: true
Copying j3dcore.jar - success: true
Copying j3dutils.jar - success: true
Copying jl1.0.1.jar - success: true
Operating system: windows 7
Architecture: amd64
Copying library 1 - success: true
Path: C:\Users\Silas\AppData\Local\Temp\tmp_xlogo18;C:\Windows\system32;.;C:\Win
dows\Sun\Java\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Program Files\Common Files\M
icrosoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\
Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Tech
nologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static;C:\Program Files\Broadcom\Broadcom 802.11\Driver;C:
\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\;C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth So
ftware\syswow64;;C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Global Protection 2
012;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\

<----- Starting XLogo ---->
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java -jar -Xmx64m -Djava.library.path=C:\Users\Si
las\AppData\Local\Temp\tmp_xlogo18;C:\Windows\system32;.;C:\Windows\Sun\Java\bin
;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\W
indows Live;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\S
ystem32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\
Core-Static;C:\Program Files\Broadcom\Broadcom 802.11\Driver;C:\Program Files\WI
DCOMM\Bluetooth Software\;C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\syswow64;;
C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Global Protection 2012;C:\Program Fi
les (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\ C:\Users\Silas\AppData\Local\Temp\tmp_xlogo18\tmp_
xlogo.jar


Java3d :1.5.2 fcs (build4)
java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Users\Silas\.xlogo (Das System kann die angege
bene Datei nicht finden)


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Ganz sicher? Im Hauptverzeichnis auf F? Und auch richtig geschrieben?


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mai 2012)

Entweder hast du unrecht oder dein File heißt anders.
Was listet dir Windows auf wenn du 
	
	
	
	





```
dir
```
 ausführst auf F:?

EDIT:

```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Users\Silas\.xlogo (Das System kann die angege
bene Datei nicht finden)
```
Da steht doch was los ist.


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

> C:\Users\Silas>java -jar F:\xlogo.jar
> No File ".xlogo". Will create one...



Angeblich wurde die Datei 
	
	
	
	





```
.xlogo
```
 angelegt, weil sie nochnicht existierte. Ist nur die Frage, wo sie jetzt ist.

Schau doch mal nach, ob die Datei 
	
	
	
	





```
.xlogo
```
 auf F oder C angelegt wurde. Wenn ja, kopier sie einfach dorthin: 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Users\Silas\
```


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Ich weiss nicht genau, was ich jetzt machen muss. Jedenfalls ist die Datei hier.


----------



## Camino (27. Mai 2012)

Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben: kopier sie einfach dorthin: 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Users\Silas\
```
 - Rechtsklick -> kopieren -> ins Verzeichnis C:\Users\Silas wechseln, dort einfügen. Dann nochmal die jar-Datei starten.

ODER:
Versuch mal anstatt die jar-Datei so

```
C:\Users\Silas>java -jar F:\xlogo.jar
```
auf diese Weise zu starten

```
F:\>java -jar xlogo.jar
```
Also, erst ins Laufwerk F: zu wechseln und dann von dort starten, anstatt von C: aus.


----------



## XHelp (27. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es erstmal mit sowas wie 
	
	
	
	





```
c:\temp
```
, so dass man irgendwelche Rechteprobleme ausschließen kann.
Darüber hinaus erscheint mit der Screenshot von F (genau so wie der Buchstabe) ein wenig Suspekt. Sicher, dass es kein verschlüsseltes virtuelles Laufwerk ist? Vlt fehlen da schlicht und einfach die Schreibrechte.

Nachtrag:


> wakarimashita hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > ;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSy*stem\ C:\Use*rs\Silas\AppData\Local\Temp\tmp_xlogo18\tmp_xlogo.jar


Da fehlt ein Semikolon. Es wird also nicht schaden, wenn man die Umgebungsvariable PATH im System um einen Semukolon nach dem QuickTime erweitert. Und nicht vergessen anschließend alle Konsolen neuzustarten, da sonst die Änderungen nicht übernommen werden.

Noch ein Nachtrag: habe mich verlesen, da muss kein Semikolon hin


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Habe letzteres eingegeben. Also F:\>java -jar xlogo.jar
Jetzt funktioniert es wieder...
Danke euch..


----------



## wakarimashita (27. Mai 2012)

Komischerweise aber nicht, wenn ich die Datei in einem Unterordner von F habe


----------



## faetzminator (28. Mai 2012)

Klar, denn er wird die Datei im aktuellen Verzeichnis (also zuerst fälschlicherweise in [c]C:\Users\Silas[/c] und dann in [c]F:\[/c]) suchen. Warum willst du Dateien von Programmen rumschieben :bahnhof: ?


----------

